# New Band out of St. Thomas, Ontario!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey there guys, if you happen to be into Punk, Pop-Punk, Power-Pop - that sort of sound, check out my new band JETFIGHTER.

We are just getting started and have about 5 songs almost written. Just need to find a drummer to finalize things, you can only do so much with addictive drums! 

https://www.facebook.com/jetfighterband

PS, if you happen to know any drummers in the St.Thomas/London are that want to rip it out punk style, please let me know!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If you have a normal web site it would be a good idea to post that as well.

There are a surprising number of people turning away from Facebook and Twitter.

Good luck.


----------

